# hello everyone, new from Co Armagh



## mrs J (Sep 27, 2005)

Hello everyone   

I registered some time ago, but have only really started coming online this week, due to computer problems .  I have tried to do a profile, but it didn't seem to be coming up when I was in the Chat Room, so I'm not sure if you will be able to see signature or not.

Anyway it will be nice to be in contact with people from N.I. there must be enough of us out there going by the waiting lists at the Royal, NHS & Private.
I have had two goes at IVF so far both BFN, at the Royal.  I am going to Origin Clinic tomorrow (Friday) for 1st consultation, so fingers crossed.

I would love to hear back from anyone in N. Ireland.
All the best to everyone  

Mrs J


----------



## katiesue (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Mrs J
Hope your consultation with Origin went well. There are lots of us from N Irelnad on the Northern Ireland girls thread so why dont you pop over there for a chat  
Luv Kate xo


----------



## mrs J (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Kate,

Thanks, for dropping me a line, Origin was good yesterday, wont be starting tx there as soon as I would have liked as they agreed that I should wait for op to have tubes clipped before having another IVF.  I was hoping to squeeze another tx in while I was waiting on op.  I find the waiting the worst, the waiting time with the Royal were just painful   , hence the move to Origin, but at least there isnt any waiting list there  .

Congratulations you're Preggers, You must be on cloud nine   after waiting for so long.

Talk soon
Mrs J


----------

